# mare thinks its fun to pee?...



## lkblazin (Oct 2, 2014)

One of my mares seems to enjoy peeing right after another mare does. Is this odd, or is it just me? She's the youngest, if that has anything to do with it. And she was bred this summer. So could it be prego hormones?

When someone pees its like she's on a mission. Her head goes up and she walks like she means business. Then finds a spot close to were the other mare peeded and...pees, a full amount. Kinda like she's thinking " oh its potty time!" Lol.

Has anyone else seen this before?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 2, 2014)

Could it be she is in heat and has not fallen pregnant when she was bred ? It may be she is marking her territory .............


----------



## lkblazin (Oct 2, 2014)

That's what I was thinking. But I don't remember her doing that prior yo the breeding.

Forgot to add,

And if one of her friends is running around she gets all upset. Starts nickering and runs over to them to see if they are OK. Kind of like a stallion when he sees a mare.

Thanks Ryan maybe I'm over analyzing her and she's just marking her territory, or worse she's not pregnant.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 2, 2014)

It is strange that she does it straight after the other mare tho, Id be thinking its more of a territory thing.

Hopefully Diane or Anna has seen this with one of their mares and can give you a little more info than I can.

Hope she is pregnant for you and that it is just a territory thing


----------



##  (Oct 2, 2014)

As the youngest, I would guess that she is probably bred, and is starting to establish herself in the herd -- as you said, marking territory and beginning to set herself as not being at the bottom in the pecking order -- as one that is working towards total acceptance. This will be especially good if she is bred, as no one should bother her or her little one and she will "stand her ground" as a new momma. So much better than having the "bottom" lady have a baby and try to try to protect herself AND her little one from those higher up in the pecking order.

Crossing my fingers and looking forward to seeing a little one.

How about some pictures so we can begin to drool now!


----------



## lkblazin (Oct 2, 2014)

Haaaa thanks so much Diane. That makes total sense



. Good to know its nothing big. And thanks so much ryan



. I did take couple of pics today, but they don't look too different from the pics I posted on another post. Ohhhh and I now no how to get the pictures uncrooked. The girl that does the peeing is blazin aka baby ( bay)




Sorry her face got cut off I was concentrating on her belly.3 months in




Ladybug supposedly about 4 months in.she's off balance cause calfe went after her.




Calfe she's about 5 months in. I have felt some definite movement when she's eating. And wow is she a crank! ( I'll just say its cause she's pregnant











Whisper she's a big ol ?. Kept going into season.and yes she's always been a bit fluffy ( not fluffy hair though



probably think " watcha doing back there "




I still need some more rear shots of lady bug and baby. But this is a preview. I'll get some more shots mid winter as long as nothing happens in between then and now. Fingers crossed/ toes!!!!


----------



##  (Oct 3, 2014)

Such pretty girls! And so excited for you!


----------



## lkblazin (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks diane , I don't know how breeders can wait all year


----------



##  (Oct 3, 2014)

Waiting is always the hardest part.....but the GREAT PART is that once the little one is safely on the ground, you are enjoying yourself so much with them, that you forget about all the waiting you did!


----------

